# W O S



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi All

Been offered a very slim pocket watch on face W o S (from chap at Booty) Â£90

Silver in colour. chap had a recipe from Watches of Switzerland for Â£110 dated 1990.hand written.

Has any one seen or had one

Can't find photo on net but similar in shape to this


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Can you turn it over & take another picture?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

No.Photo from net can't find photo of face on net .


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

harryblakes7 said:


> Can you turn it over & take another picture?


Crap photo of WOS watch


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

chocko said:


> harryblakes7 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you turn it over &amp; take another picture?
> ...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

well you can do a lot better for Â£90, you can get a silver one on fleabay for that.................. in my opinion i reckon its worth less than that.............


----------

